# 1:18 Scale Audi Le Mans Model Convert Kits??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I found some interesting photos at http://www.legende-miniatures.com
I am sure any collecter of model cars knows that the only Audi R8 le mans cars avaliable in 1:18 are made by Maisto. But they only make a few of the factory cars from 1999 - 2002. None of the privateers.
Original Audi R8 2002 by Maisto in 1:18








At http://www.legende-miniatures.com their are photos of Maisto R8s with the diffrent paint jobs not offered by Maisto. I can't read french but it looks like this company takes origanal model cars and converts them to other paint jobs.
Just a few of the new versions (Maisto car, paint work by legende-miniatures
















Other R8s at http://www.legende-miniatures.....html
Does anyone know anything about these converted model cars? Are they kits or do they sell them already converted.
Here is the 2004 Team Goh car by legende-miniatures.








It is based on the 2002 Maisto car (Picture above) but as you can see it has the 2004 Rear wing and side pod modifications.
Also
SPARK is now making 2004 and 2005 Audi R8s in 1:18
They are making the Veloqx and Champion Cars, also the Oreca car. Included are the 2004 and 2005 Le Mans winning cars. These models are not out yet, but are going to be **** expensive








They look great though!








Which is the better option?
The Converted car or the Spark car? They will cost about the same.


_Modified by lappies at 5:49 AM 11/5/2006_


----------

